

Saudi Arabia threatens Russia with Chechen terrorists at Olympics (paragraph 8) - teamgb
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/energy/oilandgas/10266957/Saudis-offer-Russia-secret-oil-deal-if-it-drops-Syria.html

======
teamgb
If true, utterly despicable.

 _> As-Safir said Prince Bandar pledged to safeguard Russia’s naval base in
Syria if the Assad regime is toppled, but he also hinted at Chechen terrorist
attacks on Russia’s Winter Olympics in Sochi if there is no accord. “I can
give you a guarantee to protect the Winter Olympics next year. The Chechen
groups that threaten the security of the games are controlled by us,” he
allegedly said.

Prince Bandar went on to say that Chechens operating in Syria were a pressure
tool that could be switched on an off. “These groups do not scare us. We use
them in the face of the Syrian regime but they will have no role in Syria’s
political future.”_

